# Root ball HF



## barry richardson (Mar 19, 2021)

I mention starting this project here with a couple of progress shots; https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/post-624576
Got it finished, had to leave the walls pretty thick; 1"+, because I was starting to loose pieces. Ended up with a couple of "orphan" pieces that I glued back into place. I thought this was Red River Gum Eucalyptus, but now Im think it is some other flavor of Euc. The wood is very dense, very heavy for its size, 11"x11"

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 19, 2021)

Spectacular!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 19, 2021)

We knew it was going to be awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (Mar 19, 2021)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 19, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> had to leave the walls pretty thick; 1"+, because I was starting to loose pieces.
> View attachment 205526View attachment 205527


It appears that momma didn't raise no dummy!


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 19, 2021)

Words don't do it justice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 19, 2021)

Gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 19, 2021)

That’s just too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 19, 2021)

Wowzers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 19, 2021)

Impossible. Must be a ballon inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 19, 2021)

That’s is impressive!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 19, 2021)

Incredible Barry, just incredible!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2021)

Man that takes a big set to turn a piece like that. I'd be too afraid of it exploding in my face!
What a great looking piece though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2021)

Congrats! Most incredible creation! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 19, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> I mention starting this project here with a couple of progress shots; https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/post-624576
> Got it finished, had to leave the walls pretty thick; 1"+, because I was starting to loose pieces. Ended up with a couple of "orphan" pieces that I glued back into place. I thought this was Red River Gum Eucalyptus, but now Im think it is some other flavor of Euc. The wood is very dense, very heavy for its size, 11"x11"
> View attachment 205526View attachment 205527


Barry, you really have these hollow forms down. I imagine you will come up with different ways to enhance your design in the future. I'm sure we all will be waiting in anticipation for the next one. This is exciting and congratulations again.


----------



## phinds (Mar 19, 2021)

Wowzers ! You really risked flying pieces, looks like, but the result is spectacular.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 19, 2021)

Magnificent....some of the red gum euc I have is pretty dense and heavy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 19, 2021)

Wow Barry, stunning results on a very challenging piece of wood. Like that with everything going on with the negative space of the surface, the form itself is still strong enough to dominate the piece. A very well executed shrink wrap duct tape special!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 19, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man that takes a big set to turn a piece like that. I'd be too afraid of it exploding in my face!
> What a great looking piece though.


Thanks Greg, yea I didn't take any chances, wrapped the piece in stretch wrap and duck tape before I hollowed it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2021)

It's gorgeous!!! Well done, again. Great one Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 20, 2021)

In my opinion that's by far the most extreme, eye catching piece you've posted yet. Kind of like a kaliedoscope - I could look it many times over and still not see it all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2021)

That turned out great! It reminds me a bit of stacked stone... Or Ben Grimm from Fantastic Four

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## larry C (Apr 1, 2021)

Outstanding, I love the finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

